# 2nd rhinestone decal - with photos



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi all

I did my second rhinestone decal today and it went okkkkaaayyyy. I decided to put my web address on the car which was probably a bit overambitious for a second decal but I am waiting for a bling delivery so this was the only colour stone that I had any amount of and it isn't a colour I tend to use. I thought what-the-heck, go for it.

I had a couple of issues, firstly my stones stuck in the template badly which is a first. Will start to dust all templates in future I think. Secondly because the decal was so long I decided to try using my elna press rather than my heat press as that way I could press the full length in one go. I normally apply my bling to fabric with the elna press so I thought it would be OK. Needless to say it wasn't. When I lifted the transfer tape I found a number of stones had not taken. Eventually after 3 lots of pressing I gave up on the elna press and went back to the regular heat press.

My samples of Xpel appears to have been lost in the post although more are being sent. I have been using Hexis PPF and I found that it sticks REALLY badly to the transfer tape. I don't know if this is a reflection on the tape or on the PPF; either way it does make removing the tape a really long, drawn out process.

Over all - well the "R" is a bit wonky due to the stones not taking and being reapplied; I could have cut the vinyl a bit closer to the stones; a darker stone would have been preferable but that is a case of "live and learn". When my bling order arrives I am going to make a decal for my phone number and apply that to the back bumper where it will show up easily.

Now where is that xpel sample? I want to make more decals.

Kim


----------



## marika5 (Oct 22, 2010)

Very cool . Couldn't you clip between the letters to fit on your heat press? Then line the transfer up to apply?
Mari


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Could you have put this on the glass? Or will it not stick to glass and then there is the whole issue of the wiper.


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

marika5 said:


> Very cool . Couldn't you clip between the letters to fit on your heat press? Then line the transfer up to apply?
> Mari


 
I could have done that but it seems a lot of work. I could also have just pressed the decal in two sections but I wanted to see if I could do the whole thing in one hit on the elna press.

The decals I did today were wider than the press and I just pressed one half and then the other. Hope to apply these decals tomorrow and then upload more photos.

Kim


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Could you have put this on the glass? Or will it not stick to glass and then there is the whole issue of the wiper.


 
Yes it will definately stick to glass but I have more decals planned for the bumper (hope to have those applied tomorrow and photos up as well). I am either going to put a couple of smaller designs on the rear window or, if my mother gets her way, she would like me to put half of my logo down each side of the window (but in reverse) so you get half of the palm tree t-shirt trunk up each side and then the palm fronz across the top of the window. Mind you, she is coming up with this great idea and it is me that has to actually do it 

Kim


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey! That's what Moms do best! LOL


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Where did you purchase the expel film?


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi David

I used the Hexis PPF as I still haven't recieved my sample of xpel yet. Apparently it was dispatched a fortnight ago and still hasn't arrived. Another sample was sent 3 days ago which should, fingers crossed, arrive in the next day or so. I also have some stuff that I got from Korea but it isn't wide enough to do the company name with.

I wish my bling order would arrive so that I can do a few more designs.

Kim


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Kim,

I'm really intrigued by your rhinestone decals. I just started making rhinestone transfers for t-shirts but would love to make these window decals as well. Please share with a novice how you do it and what materials I would need to order. I'm rather confused on how to apply, etc. I recently purchased rhinestone software from ryonet.

Thanks,
Belinda


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

byoungda said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I'm really intrigued by your rhinestone decals. I just started making rhinestone transfers for t-shirts but would love to make these window decals as well. Please share with a novice how you do it and what materials I would need to order. I'm rather confused on how to apply, etc. I recently purchased rhinestone software from ryonet.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Belinda

There is a thread in the Rhinestone Decoration section that deals just with. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t122650.html

There is also a really great video on you tube. YouTube - Creating and Applying a Rhinestone Decal


Have fun 

Kim


----------

